# Cleaning Foam Gun



## RMcBride (Dec 21, 2009)

Hah! I know I looked at a powder actuated gun for attaching rigid foam to CMUs and was a little sticker shocked by the $1000 they wanted for it!

Dow donates the cans to us though - so kinda hard to make a case for anything else.


----------



## NYCBugkiller (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the solution. 

http://www.amazon.com/Dow-Chemical-230408-Pro-Dispensing/dp/B000BQTXVK/ref=lh_ni_t


----------



## NYCBugkiller (Oct 2, 2012)

HERE'S A GOOD SOLUTION TO A CLOGGED HILTI FOAM GUN

http://www.amazon.com/Dow-Chemical-230408-Pro-Dispensing/dp/B000BQTXVK/ref=lh_ni_t


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no comparison to the hilti or Pageris

thing is no matter which gun you use eventually they will need to be replaced


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> no comparison to the hilti or Pageris
> 
> thing is no matter which gun you use eventually they will need to be replaced


My hilti gun is clogged again! 3rd time cleaning may be it's last... Disassemble & acetone...


----------



## NYCBugkiller (Oct 2, 2012)

I just try and look at it economically. The gun I found from Dow is a lot less expensive than the Hilti and it does the same exact thing. You can control the flow rate and it gets the job done. I would think that if you know eventually that the gun will clog up that you would want to spend the least amount on a gun. I bought two because I clogged three guns in the past 5 years.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I see foam guns on sale at Lowes for $19.99 a couple times a year...I buy 10 each time and when they plug up just throw them out. It's not the green way of doing things but considering gun cleaner is $12.00 a can and wages on top of that to get it done...it's the financial way I do it


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> I see foam guns on sale at Lowes for $19.99 a couple times a year...I buy 10 each time and when they plug up just throw them out. It's not the green way of doing things but considering gun cleaner is $12.00 a can and wages on top of that to get it done...it's the financial way I do it


Environmentally what's the difference between throwing a steel gun in the trash or blowing a can of acetone into the atmosphere and throwing the steel can into the garbage?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Environmentally what's the difference between throwing a steel gun in the trash or blowing a can of acetone into the atmosphere and throwing the steel can into the garbage?


Good point, other than the guns are all plastic except for the spring and rod inside


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Good point, other than the guns are all plastic except for the spring and rod inside


depends on the gun, the Hilti ones are all plastic, my other one is all brass and steel...doesn't have a brand on it just says "made in Italy".


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I use the OSI foam guns that are all metal and Leave the foam can all the time for months and never have a problem with them , about $50 though.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought this one about a year ago (according to Amazon) and I leave the cans on it all the time. I haven't had a problem yet.
http://www.amazon.com/Dow-Chemical-...=UTF8&qid=1349260596&sr=1-4&keywords=foam+gun


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I like when you first find out its clogged or not working. You shake it like crazy then nothing so your forced to remove the can and watch it discharge all over the place.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

try not to do that inside the house


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I just had to buy a new pageris gun. First one lasted a bunch of years, but I destroyed the tip with a nail set. If mine wouldn't shoot, I'd always hit the plunger at the tip to free it up. Now, I dip the tip of my new gun in a can of acetone to clean it off and wipe with a rag.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pageris will replace any clogged gun as long as you don't do that

i had the same issue with mine


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I bought this one about a year ago (according to Amazon) and I leave the cans on it all the time. I haven't had a problem yet.
> http://www.amazon.com/Dow-Chemical-230409-Great-Applicator/dp/B0002YOMJE/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1349260596&sr=1-4&keywords=foam+gun


Have the same gun. As long as you leave the can, whether empty or not, on the gun it's fine! Now take a can off, run cleaner through it, and then leave it set,,,probably gonna get clogged up.


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

company near by, they ship for free. I buy 3 cases of foam, gun for free. Best price, so far as I've seen, on foam.
rated to be applied down to -10 degrees.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

overanalyze said:


> Have the same gun. As long as you leave the can, whether empty or not, on the gun it's fine! Now take a can off, run cleaner through it, and then leave it set,,,probably gonna get clogged up.


Yup, I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Been using foam guns over twenty yrs. Some things I've learned is........

Keep the can on. Even if it is empty!

Always make sure you have cleaner handy when working with foam.

Never run cleaner through gun and leave it. If you do, put a new can of foam on and run it through good.

If you think you are smart enough to fixed a clogged gun, think again!

If you have to tap the tip with a nail, be prepared to run real fast.

And the most important one is.....Never loan your gun to someone or it will come back broken or clogged!

I've had the same can of Dow on my gun in my truck for at least a year now. They do loose pressure slowly.but it still works. Its on my list to pick up a new can, clean it and put the new can on. Been using this gun about 4 yrs now. Pageris. I think they make most of them out there.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I overheard my neighbor talking to the manager of the hardware about buying anti-freeze by the pallet for cleaning his foam guns for his spray foam business. Apparently they tear the guns down and soak them in boiling anti-freeze to clean them???


----------

